# Wie stellt ihr euch den Schwierigskeitsgrad Inferno vor?



## Ismariel (20. April 2012)

Hi zusammen,
wie stellt ihr euch den Infernomodus vor so wie er beschrieben wird als extrem schwer??

Ich könnte mir im Infernomodus vorstellen also wegen der Story das dich alle Erzengel in die Hölle also den Helden schicken und dort alle 7 Erzteufel killen muß nur ne Vermutung was vielleicht zur Story beiträgt.

Ich stelle mir den Schwierigskeitsgrad extrem schwer vor wie ist eure Meinung zu dem Schwierigskeitsgrad??


----------



## Tikume (20. April 2012)

Von der Beschreibung her ist meine Meinung, dass ich ihn mir als extrem schwer vorstelle.


----------



## Oníshanu (21. April 2012)

Er ist in der Tat schwerer als normal!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. April 2012)

storytechnisch is das mit normal identisch, nur halt shcwerer. (lvl 60 vs 65er gegner)


----------



## Shintuargar (21. April 2012)

Ismariel schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> wie stellt ihr euch den Infernomodus vor so wie er beschrieben wird als extrem schwer??
> 
> Ich könnte mir im Infernomodus vorstellen also wegen der Story das dich alle Erzengel in die Hölle also den Helden schicken und dort alle 7 Erzteufel killen muß nur ne Vermutung was vielleicht zur Story beiträgt.
> ...



Wie schon angedeutet wurde, ist das Spiel auf Inferno (abgesehen von den ganzen Zufallselementen) vom Inhalt her gleich wie auf Normal. Die Gegner sind aber vom Level her höher als 60 und können also nicht mehr "übergelevelt" werden (Für uns Spieler ist ja bei 60 Schluss). Viel wichtiger ist allerdings, dass die Champion und Elitemonster nicht wie auf Normal nur eine Fähigkeit haben werden, sondern mehrere. Da diese ja auch zufällig ausgewürfelt werden, könnte allein das schon für unangenehme Kombinationen sorgen.

Könnte also tatsächlich extrem schwer werden.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. April 2012)

fear knockback teleport champgrp? wtf O.o das wird uncool


----------



## M-aster_1989 (25. April 2012)

In Diablo 2, Hölle, Akt 5 gab es ja zufällig ausgewürfelte Gegner pro Gebiet. (Alptraum, Akt 5 auch schon)
Dort traf man teils auf sehr miese Kombinationen (z.B. rnd Gegner mit Überzeugungsaura + Schwarze Seelen -> TOT)

So stell ich mir Inferno vor, nur überall


----------



## myadictivo (29. April 2012)

eiserne jungfrau fluch fand ich auch immer lustig mit den nahkämpfern  oder immun gegen körperschaden + multiblitzer 
als zu irgend ner zeit blood-runs aktuell waren, gabs öfters mal komplette wipes bei shenk, weil alle wie depp auf ihn gestürzt sind 

bin jedenfalls mal gespannt. hölle fand ich in d2 stellenweise einfach nur lasch. auch nach dem patch als es bißl härter wurde


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (8. Mai 2012)

Multipermteleblitzer

Betritt den Raum und sei tot!

Im Ernst. Ich stelle es mir so vor:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder so:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Sehr gespannt bin ich auf den Enragetimer. Weiters denke ich mir, dass man da dann ganz gut und gerne lieber nicht alleine in Spiel geht.
Nachtrag: Ich wollte die Bilder direkt im Beitrag kleiner gestalten, aber irgendwie funktioniert es nicht. Sry.


----------



## Theopa (9. Mai 2012)

Hraeshvelgr schrieb:


> [...] Sehr gespannt bin ich auf den Enragetimer. Weiters denke ich mir, dass man da dann ganz gut und gerne lieber nicht alleine in Spiel geht.



Wieso sollte man nicht alleine gehen wollen? Das sollte unter Umständen sogar leichter sein. Man hat zwar keinen Support durch die andren, dafür überlebt man aber solo eventuell 2 Hits statt nur einem 

Den Enragetimer finde ich auch interessant, ich frage mich nur ob damit defensive Builds geschwächt werden sollen, oder ob es einfach darum geht, dass man die Bosse nicht 20 Minuten lang durch die Gegend kiten kann.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (9. Mai 2012)

laut dem bluepost gehts nur um das kiten. so wie lvl 1 chars in der beta den skeletton king 2h rumgekitet haben


----------



## Theopa (11. Mai 2012)

Hmm ok, dann müssen die Bosse aber wohl mehr als einen simplen "+ 2000% Schaden"-Buff bekommen, sonst könnte man sie ja weiter kiten. Nun ja, wird sich zeigen.

Ich hoffe einfach mal darauf, dass es zwar in weiter Zukunft wieder reine Bossruns geben wird, dass diese aber dank Nephalem-Buff und höherem Schwierigkeitsgrad in Inferno auch durchgehend herausfordernd sind und Spaß machen. 

4 Tage noch!


----------



## Nightalb (12. Mai 2012)

Theopa schrieb:


> Ich hoffe einfach mal darauf, dass es zwar in weiter Zukunft wieder reine Bossruns geben wird, dass diese aber dank Nephalem-Buff und höherem Schwierigkeitsgrad in Inferno auch durchgehend herausfordernd sind und Spaß machen.



Du widersprichst dich selber, oder vllt. hast du es auch einfach nicht verstanden.

"reine Bossruns" & "Nephalem-Buff" geht eben nicht, der Buff wurde extra erfunden um eben genau diese Bossonly Runs unattraktiv zu machen.


----------

